# unable to open OneNote files



## ruwaidghazal (Mar 27, 2015)

I get next error when I try to open my .one file in OneNote 2007: "This file is from a different version of OneNote. Your version cannot load this file. There may be a converter available on the Office.com Web site that will enable it to do so."

For other .one files it says that they are corrupted.

I have tried to drag the .one files to Microsoft Notepad but all I see is garbled text for the most part, which isn't really useful to me.

I don't have any .backup files neither.

I've applied: /forcerepair option in OneNote

None of methods worked.

How do I extract the contents of the .one OneNote files?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Can you create new OneNote files? Are these files downloaded from the internet?

Try to do a repair on Office:

https://support.office.com/en-NZ/Ar...lication-7821d4b6-7c1d-4205-aa0e-a6b40c5bb88b


----------



## kubomorie (Mar 31, 2015)

From .one file corrupted - FileRepairForum.com


> - Restore notes from a backup file...
> 
> You can restore notebook sections or entire notebooks by using OneNote backup files. For each section that you restore, OneNote creates a new section in your notebook with the name Section Name (On Date), where Section Name is the name of the original section and Date is the date the section was last saved.
> 
> ...


----------

